

Rdio - new music service from creators of Skype - pstinnett
http://www.rdio.com/

======
pstinnett
Hadn't seen much posted about Rdio on HN yet. More invites for beta testers
have been opened up today (I think) so I thought it would be an appropriate
time to see some discussion from those that have used it.

